

What should Marissa Mayer do with yahoo - uri1803
http://natishalom.typepad.com/nati_shaloms_blog/2012/07/what-should-marissa-mayer-do-with-yahoo.html

======
jobu
Good question! I've dealt with Yahoo some in the past, and while there were
(and may still be) some very talented people there, they had very little
cooperation or accountability with each other. Part of it may come from the
outsourcing of much of their development to other countries.

My suggestion would be accountability training and proper incentives from the
bottom-up.

~~~
natishalom4268
So your suggesting to invest in the internal talent and do a re-org to create
a more innovative environment for those talents right?

What are the specific areas that Yahoo should be investing in?

